

What Kinds of Birds Are Angry Birds? - gtzi
http://magblog.audubon.org/what-kinds-birds-are-%E2%80%98angry-birds%E2%80%99

======
teilo
It seems pretty clear to me that the red bird is a cardinal, white a chicken,
and green/boomerang bird a toucan (which is not exactly native to Finland).

------
mansr
The suggested birds on that page are all American species, but the Angry Birds
are from Finland.

